# Happy Birthday Wolverine!



## Dleg (May 13, 2010)

Hope this year turns out to be a good one for you!

Happy Birthday! :multiplespotting:


----------



## maryannette (May 13, 2010)

Happy Birthday, Wolvie. B)


----------



## Ble_PE (May 13, 2010)

Happy Birthday!! :happybday:


----------



## bigray76 (May 13, 2010)

Happy Birthday! Enjoy your day!

:multiplespotting:


----------



## OSUguy98 (May 13, 2010)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Flyer_PE (May 13, 2010)

Happy birthday! :multiplespotting: :happybday:


----------



## Dark Knight (May 13, 2010)

:multiplespotting: :happybday: :multiplespotting:

:multiplespotting: Feliz Cumpleaños mi amigo :multiplespotting:


----------



## Capt Worley PE (May 13, 2010)

Happy Birthday!!!!


----------



## frazil (May 13, 2010)

Happy Birthday!!!


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (May 13, 2010)

Happy belated Wolv!

Hope it rocked.  :beerchug: :appl: arty-smiley-048: :bananalama: :woot:


----------



## snickerd3 (May 13, 2010)

happy birthday!!! :multiplespotting:


----------



## TouchDown (May 13, 2010)

Happy Birthday W!

Time to pull out the business socks.


----------



## cement (May 13, 2010)

Happy Birthday!

I hope that you get a nice present


----------



## Paul S (May 13, 2010)

Happy B-Day!


----------



## roadwreck (May 13, 2010)

Happy Birthday W!





:beerchug: :beerchug: :beerchug:


----------



## MA_PE (May 13, 2010)

Happy B-day Wolvie.

Eat, drink ,and be merry....


----------



## EM_PS (May 13, 2010)

Happy birthday! get drunk get laid get f#cked! :multiplespotting:


----------



## Melanie11 (May 13, 2010)

:multiplespotting: Happy Birthday!! :multiplespotting:


----------



## Supe (May 13, 2010)

EM_PS said:


> Happy birthday! get drunk get laid get f#cked! :multiplespotting:



What he said ^


----------



## Sschell (May 13, 2010)

Happy birthday dude... shred some sh!t up!!!


----------



## FLBuff PE (May 13, 2010)

Happy birthday!


----------



## klk (May 13, 2010)

Happy Birthday!!! :happybday:


----------



## Wolverine (May 14, 2010)

Slept late.

Skipped work.

Had dinner &amp; ice cream with the kids then...

Played poker with the guys.







AND


----------



## wilheldp_PE (May 14, 2010)

Beer and socks?


----------



## roadwreck (May 14, 2010)

wilheldp_PE said:


> Beer and socks?


Google "Flight of the Conchords - Business Time"


----------



## rudy (May 15, 2010)

Happy be-late birthday Wolverine !!! :multiplespotting:


----------

